# Automatic Sliding Doors



## mr marmalade (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi i need help with a set of automatic sliding doors. The problem is when they try to open they do not have the power to open without a gentle push, but when they close they are fine with more than enough power. I have checked all the runners and sliding mechs, the motor and all associated belt drives are fine,

They are made by a French company called Sav Vercor model 401051, they wont offer me any assistance apart from sending an engineer at my cost. 

Any help would be appreciated even just a reference to advice.

Kind Regards

Mr M


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm assuming there is not a place where an adjustment can be made for opening and closing?

I don't know a thing about these doors but do know that garage doors have such an adjustment.


----------



## mr marmalade (Apr 14, 2010)

There are several controls on the PCB's to adjust the distance travel of the doors and the sensitivity but nothing to controll speed or power, i believe it is a problem on the control side. There are severall toggle swithches but with out reference i know not what they do, i have obviously tried switching each one to see if it makes a difference, but to no avail.


----------



## Keene22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dude if all the accessories are ok and doing right work then only one thing that is left to check, it is its alignment and position. If there is a little slope then door's motor need extra power for open it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Any dents or wear marks on the bottom track? Both can prevent the door from moving easily.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope every realizes that this is a 2 month old thread.

BG


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Gee two months doesn't seem very long around here...


----------

